# New to the Business, Need advice with finances, startup, and contracts



## spyvsspy989 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey everyone，
My name is Josh and I have had the worst year of my life. I got evicted, lost everything, was homeless, got back on my feet only to have my company be shutdown due to not following the rules of the state park..
It was a kayaking company lol.
I also lost my car this year, and everything I owned.
I've had trouble finding a job, and got a part-time job at UPS this holiday season. Anyway, today I was walking home thinking about how bad I need a vehicle and thought why not get a plow and do some side jobs. With a little research, I learned it is possible to make some serious money this season. One projection showed almost forty grand in two months...So I need help and quick. I need capital, and other important things like equipment. Where do I get startup? How many plows should I get and how do I acquire contracts and what do I charge? HELP...In thirty days if I can't come up with a job I'm homeless again...So help me turn my life around please.

Thank you all.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

www.gofundme.com


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I would get a cat 910 loader with metalpless plow, and a bobcat with snow bucket and the boss cube system. You will do very well with that and look amazing making the big dollars. People will likely call you fast and you will fill up with jobs. Further, $40k in two months aint nuthing....fire up those cubes and bobs your uncle. Easy peasy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is it April 1?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it April 1?


In Meatchickin it's always April 1....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's keep it on point, offer advice and try to help the guy out please


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

spyvsspy989 said:


> 've had trouble finding a job, and got a part-time job at UPS this holiday season.


Good, that's a start.


spyvsspy989 said:


> HELP...In thirty days if I can't come up with a job I'm homeless again


Really? Keep looking for another job.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I think Plowsite is hiring assistant moderators with plow season ramping up.......


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

seville009 said:


> I think Plowsite is hiring assistant moderators with plow season ramping up.......


not currently so please don't start rumors and let's stay on topic


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

OP go get a job as a sidewalk shoveler, work your way up, then consider starting a company.

You’ll be very hard to find anyone giving you a loan with no mortgage, an eviction, and a company that went belly up.

Are you on a phone or library computer


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Josh, have you considered working in the cannabis Industry?

Tip,
Another company you want to keep out of the national forest/ state park...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

lowblue:lowred:


----------



## spyvsspy989 (Nov 6, 2019)

rick W said:


> I would get a cat 910 loader with metalpless plow, and a bobcat with snow bucket and the boss cube system. You will do very well with that and look amazing making the big dollars. People will likely call you fast and you will fill up with jobs. Further, $40k in two months aint nuthing....fire up those cubes and bobs your uncle. Easy peasy


How much. I look g at here?


----------



## spyvsspy989 (Nov 6, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> OP go get a job as a sidewalk shoveler, work your way up, then consider starting a company.
> 
> You'll be very hard to find anyone giving you a loan with no mortgage, an eviction, and a company that went belly up.
> 
> Are you on a phone or library computer


I was on a phone, lol. But dude....I didn't own the kayaking company lol. I just worked there. And I don't shovel snow, but thanks for your kind regards


----------



## spyvsspy989 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for your help you guys, I should have known I wouldn't get real advice on a message board for advice.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is it April 1?


The seasons already over?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> The seasons already over?


Did it even start?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

OP, Look into your state programs for start up companies, may be some grant money out there. Get a snow blower and a truck, save the money, then grow a little.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Get a snow blower and a truck, save the money, then grow a little.


Hes got30 days,,,, this will not be fast enough.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

OP, no need for the language I just cleaned up so let's move on...and little advice, you won't ever get any help with name calling, attacks or that type of language so please don't use it again please


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OP...you're about months too late to start a snow business in Michigan. 

Unemployment is at an all time low, so you shouldn't have a problem finding a job plowing or shoveling if you're as qualified as you claim. 

You need to have customers, equipment, insurance, register your "business", a business plan would be a good idea, a federal ID number if you're going to have employees, WC, and possibly business licenses. 

There is no get rich quick scheme in snow removal. In an area like Saginaw, you aren't going to make $40k with 2 trucks in 2 months. Just isn't going to happen.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

spyvsspy989 said:


> Thanks for your help you guys, I should have known I wouldn't get real advice on a message board for advice.


Genuinely curious here- just what advice were you expecting from strangers on "how do I make $40,000 in 60 days with no money, credit, equipment, or experience?"

Edit: darn it, beat by Mark again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Genuinely curious here- just what advice were you expecting from strangers on "how do I make $40,000 in 60 days with no money, credit, equipment, or experience?"
> 
> Edit: darn it, beat by Mark again.


You were more succinct.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Edit: darn it, beat by Mark again.


To busy searching part numbers for everyone as usual....you know helping


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

spyvsspy989 said:


> I was on a phone, lol. But dude....I didn't own the kayaking company lol. I just worked there. And I don't shovel snow, but thanks for your kind regards


There's your problem right there, you go into a job thinking you're too good to start at the bottom. You will fail with that attitude, just like you failed the first time.
Are you on a library computer now, or did you some how afford one after being homeless and looking for a job


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> OP, Look into your state programs for start up companies, may be some grant money out there. Get a snow blower and a truck, save the money, then grow a little.


Really you think he needs all that?
he just needs a microphone and a speaker and a comedy club that wants a comedian...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's your problem right there, you go into a job thinking you're too good to start at the bottom. You will fail with that attitude, just like you failed the first time.
> Are you on a library computer now, or did you some how afford one after being homeless and looking for a job


Every homeless person has an iPhone 10 these days.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Every homeless person has an iPhone 10 these days.


Eggzactly they need the Lime bike app to ride them around town all the time...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, let's wrap this up and move on...we don't need the attacks or uncalled for comments


----------

